# Help a pregnant lady out - I need a recipe for Baja Fresh Pico



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I love this stuff! And its costing me!

I love Baja Fresh's Pico de Gallo so much. Do you have a copycat recipe?


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

what is it?
well obviously its a salsa but do you have a link?


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Baja Fresh is a chain restaurant. I'd like to get a copycat recipe for their pico de gallo.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know about Baja Fresh, but here's how we make pico:

chopped fresh tomato, red onion, jalapeno pepper, cilantro, salt, pepper, and lime juice







:


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.recipelink.com/mf/14/22674


----------



## nitareality (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't have a baja fresh, but here' s my fave for pico. The pictures alone are a treat.

http://thepioneerwomancooks.com/2007...e_gallo_a.html


----------

